# One Solitary Ride



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I decided to take the afternoon off. It was sorta windy here so I decided to head for the mountains. This is Central Pennsylvania (Bald Eagle State Forest) gravel grinding. Home of the UnPAved.

45 miles, 5,059', 3 hrs 42 minutes. Temps it the low 60s. All but a mile or two on gravel/dirt roads.
























































And someone had a bad day at the "office".


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Man, I wished our gravel roads looked like that. Around here they are more motocross style.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I miss those mountains.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

J.R. said:


> I decided to take the afternoon off. It was sorta windy here so I decided to head for the mountains. This is Central Pennsylvania (Bald Eagle State Forest) gravel grinding. Home of the UnPAved.
> 
> 45 miles, 5,059', 3 hrs 42 minutes. Temps it the low 60s. All but a mile or two on gravel/dirt roads.
> 
> And someone had a bad day at the "office".


I'll bet he didn't drive out of that one


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

And the ride profile which I forgot to post.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

duriel said:


> Man, I wished our gravel roads looked like that. Around here they are more motocross style.


Yes, they are really, really nice. :thumbsup:



Touch0Gray said:


> I miss those mountains.


I would love to ride them with you.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Touch0Gray said:


> I'll bet he didn't drive out of that one


A little further up the climb there was a bulldozer coming down the road. And when I came back past the truck was gone and the bulldozer was parked at the corner. 

I'm completed puzzled as to how he got the truck in there.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

J.R. said:


> A little further up the climb there was a bulldozer coming down the road. And when I came back past the truck was gone and the bulldozer was parked at the corner.
> 
> I'm completed puzzled as to how he got the truck in there.


It looks like he backed in and sunk before he could do what he was doin'. I'm wonderin' if he was gonna dump the load and everything went to hell or if he tried to dump the load in the hope that he'd get out empty, but the tree put the kibosh on that idea. Did it look like the load was left there with the bulldozer?


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

J.R. said:


> 45 miles, 5,059', 3 hrs 42 minutes. Temps it the low 60s. All but a mile or two on gravel/dirt roads.


I did 32 miles last Sunday on a MUT similar to yours but paved.

Seconds after I took this pic, that woman in red (right side of pic) walked over to the bottom of the creek and sits down. Yup, doing the business. I rode away thinking, there may be someone washing the hands down the stream. :nonod:


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

velodog said:


> It looks like he backed in and sunk before he could do what he was doin'. I'm wonderin' if he was gonna dump the load and everything went to hell or if he tried to dump the load in the hope that he'd get out empty, but the tree put the kibosh on that idea. Did it look like the load was left there with the bulldozer?


I can't think of any reason that he would have wanted to dump the load there. I'm pretty sure he tried to dump the load in an attempt to get out. (it's what I would have done ). 

The load was not there after he left.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

J.R. said:


> A little further up the climb there was a bulldozer coming down the road. And when I came back past the truck was gone and the bulldozer was parked at the corner.
> 
> I'm completed puzzled as to how he got the truck in there.


Wouldn't have been that hard, I could have done it! (and probably would have) 
Pretty sure it wasn't intentional, lol.. 


Beep, beep, beep, beep...... "oh sh1t..."


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Another day, another ride.

The gravel roads are so nice this spring and this was a mixed surface ride (about 15 miles on gravel) so I decided to take the road bike this time. 70 miles, 4700', 4:45 with very nice weather conditions. Started at 9:00 with temps in the mid 50s and ended with temps in the high 60s. Slight wind at the start and 8-10 mph tailwind for the last 30 miles.

See below for the picture dump.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

J.R. said:


> Another day, another ride.
> 
> The gravel roads are so nice this spring and this was a mixed surface ride (about 15 miles on gravel) so I decided to take the road bike this time. 70 miles, 4700', 4:45 with very nice weather conditions. Started at 9:00 with temps in the mid 50s and ended with temps in the high 60s. Slight wind at the start and 8-10 mph tailwind for the last 30 miles.
> 
> See below for the picture dump.


Hardly seems fair that your gravel roads a better than our paved.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow that is beautiful country. I'm jealous, I wish I had gravel like that here. Thanks for posting!


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

Great writeup and pictures... thanks for sharing.


----------

